# HuluPlus App: V301 Error



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

I started receiving the V301 error on the HuluPlus app this week, after Hulu upgraded its website to a completely new look and feel. I'm wondering if they changed the API for the app at the same time, and forgot to tell TiVo? Seems odd that the two things happened pretty much simultaneously.

Has anyone else started having problems with this error over the last week or two? If it is an API thing, I'd expect most people to be affected.

TiVo support have submitted my issue to the bug tracker, after numerous attempts to resolve it with refreshes, reboots and recycles - nothing worked. All they could suggest is to 'keep trying it' periodically, so that if they release a fix I'll know about it. Shame they don't publish fixes somewhere or update users by email when problems are resolved.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I've had the v301 error show up for over 6 months on both my tivo premiere xls when i use rhapsody I have never had hulu plus though,I have called tivo about this before but nothing has been done about it. I will be calling them about this again this week,If i find out anything i will post here or in a new thread.


----------



## haplo888 (Jun 9, 2009)

I just started my Hulu Plus 1 week trial and I'm getting this error constantly.

I can get a video to play by trying it over and over until I get lucky. But it takes 15-20 minutes every time I want to play or restart an episode.

(edit: Netflix works fine though)


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm getting V301 when I try searching Hulu on the TiVo. I haven't tried yet on the Roku or on my BluRay player, both of which also have Hulu Plus. I don't get this error when I try to watch a show in my queue, but occasionally I get a streaming error when trying to go back to the show following an ad.


----------



## Finesse117 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have the same experience as haplo888--I receive error v301 most of the time, but if I keep trying, *eventually* the video might play.

I just restarted hulu plus a week ago, so I can't verify when it started, but I never had this problem last season.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I signed up for the free 1 month trial. I was really shocked at how slow the app was and I keep getting this V301 error. I'd get the error on searches and also trying to start playing a video. I was showing my friend the trial and he says I sure hope you cancel before the trial is over. I just thought it was a sucky service. Are you guys saying it's usually a lot better than this?

I really like getting the daily show with it and would consider paying, just for this show. But I really hate the app and error.


----------



## jmendy (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm getting the same error. I've had Tivo for about a month now and it seems like nothing but problems. I never thought I'd say this, but my Time Warner DVR had less problems...which is the reason I switched to Tivo. I'm really frustrated. I've tried all the diagnostics the site tells me to do and nothing.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

I purchased a WDTV HD unit, and the HuluPlus app is working flawlessly - I never get errors when using it. On TiVo, I'm not getting the V301 error quite as often as I was, but it still happens about half the time I try and watch a program. Given that I have two different units - TiVo and WDTV - and one works flawlessly, and the other sucks, I figure the problem really is TiVo's, and not the app itself. The TiVo version is also MUCH slower than the app on the WDTV, with very long delays in actually launching a video stream (when it works).


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

same with me...I have a Roku and the Hulu plus works flawlessly on it...I get intermittent V301 errors on my Tivo. Their support wants me to reboot and all kinds of things


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

Just signed up for a month free trial for Hulu Plus. Logged in via the Premiere, watched one show successfully. Found another show, tried to watch and got this V301 error. Tried again, same error.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Seems odd that they haven't prioritized a fix for this. When I bought my TiVo, I got a six month 'free trial' of HuluPlus with it. If they are partnering with Hulu to get more people to buy TiVo and the HuluPlus service, they're certainly going the wrong way about it. Support says 'wait'. Not much help.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I see more and more people having a problem with this v301 error code ,I can only hope everyone that has this problem calls tivo and complains,Maybe if a lot of people start complaining about this problem they can prioritize fixing this issue!


----------



## drivered (May 14, 2005)

I have the Tivo Premiere DVR and Hulu Plus was working okay when I tried it several months ago. Now, when I try to search for a show (The neighbors) when I click on it in the results window, I get the V301 error. If I use my Sony Blu-ray DVD player to access Hulu Plus, it works fine. Both are connected on the same router. I'm happy I have an alternative, but sorry for those of you who don't. I've been a Tivo fan for years, but they dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## Xiidaen (Jan 11, 2002)

I've called this in a few times and been told it's a known issue and they are working on it, but it's been at least 6 months. 

They suggested some people have had success switching to SD me us, but this had no impact for me.

I've given up on Hulu on the TiVo entirely, not worth the aggravation.


----------



## nrnoble (Aug 25, 2004)

Anyone have a technical understanding as to what is going wrong? The error message goes not give information.

When I have the problem its with all streaming applications. Netflix, Hulu+, xFinity, Amazon, etc


----------



## storey13 (Mar 9, 2003)

Getting v301 error on hulu plus, but not netflix. Tried a bunch of different suggestions to fix, but none seem to work. Very frustrating.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I kept HULU because the error stopped for me. I caught up on Grim and a few other shows. I love to watch The Daily Show and Colbert Report using this App. I hope it clears up for you.


----------



## subcook (May 12, 2002)

Just got a XL4 for Christmas from the wife, we've been away from TiVo's for a while and dealing with the crappy Comcast box for almost 5 years now. Having this issue with Hulu and the wife seems to be regretting getting the XL4 for me. Hopefully I can get this resolved quickly.


----------



## larrs (May 2, 2005)

This is still bugging the heck out of me. If I don't use Netflix on my Tivo for a few days, every time I try I must reboot to get NF to work. What a pain in the arse.

With 5 Tivos, there are times when I do not use NF on one of them for a couple of weeks- when I do, I know in advance that I am going to have to allow time to reboot the Tivo. I am really close to just putting a Roku everywhere and forgetting the Tivos in some areas.

Sheesh


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

larrs said:


> This is still bugging the heck out of me. If I don't use Netflix on my Tivo for a few days, every time I try I must reboot to get NF to work. What a pain in the arse.


 Same problem for me with Netflix, but only for series 4 units. My S3 OLED unit running older version of Netflix always launches without issue. I don't know if there is a better workaround than rebooting the unit for this stupid V301 issue.


----------



## abqdan (Aug 29, 2012)

Roku is the solution, because Tivo development doesn't care about the customer experience. Why cheap dedicated boxes like Roku and WD HDTV work flawlessly, but the Tivo hiccups constantly is beyond me. Tivo clearly gave up on the concept of being a 'single box' solution. I've now added Roku and WD HDTV boxes to our big screen TVs, and no longer try to use the Tivo for anything other than DVR functions - frankly, it's a great DVR, and a lousy app server.


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

Old thread up found the solution on anther thread just incase anyone comes across this

This worked for me:
"I got this message too and chatted with Tivo last night. After a couple switches to SD and back to HD, it started to work again. When on HD, hit Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Pause, Pause. It'll switch to SD. To get back to HD you'll have to get to settings though. "


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Another workaround is under Change network settings choose to renew DHCP. That refreshes network settings and gets rid of stale app links in network cache.


----------

